# Sugar Veil



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

anyone use Sugar veil . I'm thinking of tring it for ribbons. because my employees cakes don't look good with thick fondant. tell me what it's like. thanks ahead of time.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've used Sugar Veil. It has some good applications, but I don't think it would be best for ribbons. I mean, the ribbons would be thin for sure, and flexible (think rubbery-flexible), but you also have to consider drying time when using Sugar Veil.....something that may or may not fit in to your production schedule. 

I know what you mean about thick ribbons made out of fondant not looking good.....they look bulky and ugly. When some of my assistants started rolling them too thick, I would just say to them they need to be thinner.....it's just a matter of guidance and instruction I think. Hand crank pasta machines are also great for rolling out fondant (and modeling chocolate) ribbons with a nice even thickness.....or thinness as the case may be.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

thanks for the reply.. I said ribbons, because of this photo. was in a pastry book. very realisic.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

You can certainly give the SugarVeil a shot......it takes a little getting used to to work with.....just follow the instructions carefully. It's only drawback is there is a certain amount of drying time involved, and it's more unstable in humidity than fondant. Fondant is quicker to work with.....saves time.


----------

